# Guess where my cats are sleeping on?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Make a guess! Where are they sleeping on? It shouldn't be very hard :devil


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I wouldn't know since my kitties have never laid on me like that.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

you need to gain some weight. there's not enough real estate for them to share! ha ha!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Leazie said:


> I wouldn't know since my kitties have never laid on me like that.


Same here! 

Yingying, I want your cats. There. I said it.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Leazie said:


> I wouldn't know since my kitties have never laid on me like that.


Arrrr... I know its not a hard question, but really is it THAT easy? I should make it harder by cutting my cloth part out :fust

Yep, you folks are all right! I had two fur balls piled up on my laps :lol:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

maggie23 said:


> you need to gain some weight. there's not enough real estate for them to share! ha ha!


You cannot be more right! As you can see in the picture above, half of Metoo's body is actually off my laps. I have to support her with my arm :lol:


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> Same here!
> 
> Yingying, I want your cats. There. I said it.


Well, though it looks very sweet, always having at least one cat glued to your laps can be very inconvenient. :dis If I need to stand up for a short time (like turn off the stove), I carry my cat in arm and put her back when I sit down again. If I have to throw them off my laps, I feel very guilty, as they were so comfortable...

And having 2 at the same time is even worse. My laps and arm went numb after a while :dis


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

your cats are so cute. i only let one in my lap at a time, because houdini will try to shove diotima off into the floor and end up scratching me.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh gosh sooo cute! What breed are they? Ragdoll/persian? or something else?
My cats have not sat on me like that either...they used to fight for my lap when i was sitting in bed though. I find it strange how cats can carry on sleeping even when they're half hanging off the edge....It must be in their genes when as wild cats they'd sleep on tree branches or something! LOL.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

cinderflower said:


> your cats are so cute. i only let one in my lap at a time, because houdini will try to shove diotima off into the floor and end up scratching me.


Yep, usually there is only one cat on my laps too. I don't need to be the "organizer" because the girls know to take turns :lol: But I guess this time Meatball just took too long for her "session", so Metoo got impatient and decided to cut in the line :lol:

This is Metoo waiting for her turn, before she decided that enough is enough! And funny thing is, Meatball never changed her pose (not even her head!) for the whole time, even when Metoo is squeezing partly beside her partly on top of her


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

amelia100 said:


> oh gosh sooo cute! What breed are they? Ragdoll/persian? or something else?
> My cats have not sat on me like that either...they used to fight for my lap when i was sitting in bed though. I find it strange how cats can carry on sleeping even when they're half hanging off the edge....It must be in their genes when as wild cats they'd sleep on tree branches or something! LOL.


Metoo is a Birman and Meatball is a Siberian cat 

Yep, cats are very stubbon! I found it funny that they would rather sleep in a very uncomfortable position than get up and find a better place :lol:

My Meatball is the most lap-orientated cat. She wants to be on my laps ALL the time. Metoo comes and goes. She stays possibly 10 minutes for each time then goes away. A hour or so later she will come back. But Metoo is the impatient one. Whenever she wants my laps, she wants it NOWWWW


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

sooo cute! cody is our resident lap cat, aster would rather sit by us human slaves.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh I love Metoo's face in this pic. She is like "Mom, It's my turn!!"


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I know what you mean about feeling guilty. I have at least one cat glued to my lap and another waiting if that one happens to need to go pee... needless to say they hold it as long as possible or lose their spot. Then when I have to get up i drop one cat off just to have another dive straight for me...and they move faster then me.


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Your cats are beautiful!! I love the white one, but they are both very pretty!!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

The cute factor is really high!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Your cats are so gorgeous - I hope one day mine are good enough friends to snuggle with me both at once.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> I know what you mean about feeling guilty. I have at least one cat glued to my lap and another waiting if that one happens to need to go pee... needless to say they hold it as long as possible or lose their spot. Then when I have to get up i drop one cat off just to have another dive straight for me...and they move faster then me.


Glad to hear someone is in the same boat :lol: My cats have driven me to the point that if I know I will stand up soon, I wouldn't even bother to sit down :dis But they do melt my heart when they snuggle on my laps and look at me with loving eyes :luv


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Jan Rebecca said:


> Your cats are so gorgeous - I hope one day mine are good enough friends to snuggle with me both at once.


They will! But may not be in the summer. I think my cats spend less and less time on my laps these days, and I think its because its getting hotter now


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I move that Meatball's exactly the same in all the pics. Maybe she's sleeping with her eyes open?

I hope my cat grows up into a lap cuddler some day. As of now she prefers perching behind the chair and hitting me with her tail.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Your cats are so gorgeous! When I'm home alone my 2 boys alternate wanting to be in my lap. If my husband is here my oldest cat loves him so he always wants to be on his lap.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacq said:


> I move that Meatball's exactly the same in all the pics. Maybe she's sleeping with her eyes open?


Yep, she wass not changing her pose at all! :lol: But she was not sleeping when I took the pictures. She already finished her lap nap session. I guess she just felt too comfortable/lazy to move 



> As of now she prefers perching behind the chair and hitting me with her tail.


That is cute too! I would like my cats to do that to me! :wolfie


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Leni said:


> Your cats are so gorgeous! When I'm home alone my 2 boys alternate wanting to be in my lap. If my husband is here my oldest cat loves him so he always wants to be on his lap.


Arrr, it's the same with my Metoo! Out of the 3 ppl at my home (mom, dad, & me), my dad is Metoo's favorite, and then mom. Only when their laps are not available would Metoo come to mine :dis

I don't know how cats choose their favorite human. I do everything for her. Providing food, cleanning litterbox, brushing... My dad doesn't even play with her, yet Metoo loves him most...


----------

